# Hello from florida!



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Hi, I am a chicken newbie in florida. We have 11 chicks about 5 weeks old and we are madly trying to finish our coop as the girls are getting SO big, so fast! We have 2 1/2 acres so they've been free ranging every day for an hour or two to stretch their legs and dig in the dirt, and they all seem very apply. We have one white pl,pith who seems to be lowest in the pecking order -- her neck was pecked so we had to isolate her and put blue kote on her neck but she so eating ad drinking so hopefully she will be okay. 
We have 3 buff orps, 2 white rocks, 2 barred rocks, 2 bantam brown leghorns, and two RIRs. They are wonderful ladies and i can't wait to get themin their coop!
We have 3 buff Orpington


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats! I am sure you will enjoy raising hens. I have 6 hens that I raised from chicks. They are a year old now & still my babies.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome aboard! Nice mix of chicks you have! Chickens are so much fun! I just adore mine too. They are spoiled rotten.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Welcome!! I just recently went on vacation to Florida, beautiful place!! Wanted to move their lol!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome! My father lived in Jacksonville. Lots if good people here.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome aboard, enjoy your stay.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome from North Florida


----------

